# At what past time period you will like to time travel?



## Amol (Feb 18, 2022)

Say you can do a one way time travel trip to the past. Just one single time. You can't return to present again. You can't use time travel again for anything. Just single time travel to the past of your choosing.

You can take whatever you can carry on your person to past.

To avoid paradoxes let's say you have to travel back minimum before you were born. You are not to be in contact with your bloodline (yourself, parents, grandparents etc) in anyway possible.


You have a future knowledge that could help you but if you are not wise in using it you could end up becoming the crazy person no one believes or burn witchcraft.

1) So in which time you would travel?
2) Why that time specifically?
3) What would your initial goal would be there when you reach in that time first?
4) What would your final goal would be ?
5) What things you will take from present to past with you (remeber you can only take things that you can physically carry on your person)?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 18, 2022)

How else will I become my own grandpa ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 18, 2022)

Amol said:


> 1) So in which time you would travel?


1999



Amol said:


> 2) Why that time specifically?


It's before a lot of our advanced technology were invented but still modern enough I'll be comfortable. Also wanna see the 2000 new year's.



Amol said:


> 3) What would your initial goal would be there when you reach in that time first?


"Invent" smartphones



Amol said:


> 4) What would your final goal would be ?


World domination



Amol said:


> 5) What things you will take from present to past with you (remeber you can only take things that you can physically carry on your person)?


A smartphone and printed explanations going into extreme detail on how they're created and work


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 18, 2022)

Amol said:


> Say you can do a one way time travel trip to the past. Just one single time. You can't return to present again. You can't use time travel again for anything. Just single time travel to the past of your choosing.
> 
> You can take whatever you can carry on your person to past.
> 
> ...


I'd travel back again to high school and fix all my academic mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 18, 2022)

Amol said:


> To avoid paradoxes let's say you have to travel back minimum before you were born. You are not to be in contact with your bloodline (yourself, parents, grandparents etc) in anyway possible.


you mean only travel to periods before birth?

if thats the case then 1992, a year earlier. same life, but eyes on microsoft, google, and facebook stocks, bitcoin, and shorts (and some longs) on 3 big financial bubbles; y2k, 08 property, and covid 19.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Djomla (Feb 18, 2022)

July the 10th, 2012.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 19, 2022)

Refinancing the house, cash out as much money as I could. Buy gold. Print out stock prices over 15 years of the s &P 500, Cryto, and a list of lottery numbers.

Go back when when I'm 18.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 19, 2022)

1) So in which time you would travel? *1985*
2) Why that time specifically? *I was born in the early 1990's and I enjoyed that time. So I would like to experience it again while being a bit older*
3) What would your initial goal would be there when you reach in that time first? *I would carry the winning numbers to the biggest lotteries during that time. *
4) What would your final goal would be ? *Become rich, enjoy life, and anonymously help my family somehow without directly interacting with them.*
5) What things you will take from present to past with you (remeber you can only take things that you can physically carry on your person)? *Cash and written knowledge on things (like where my family lived and during when, winning lottery ticket numbers, things to experience during those years, things to invest in and years to cash out/buy in like 2008). In these circumstances, knowledge is power. *

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 19, 2022)

there is nothing i hate more than time travel

time travel books, time travel shows, time travel anything.

and it's all thanks to that frightful movie....back to the future

so if i _could_ time travel, i just wouldn't because fuck that movie

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 20, 2022)

The garden of eden so i can show Adam and Eve how to not fail so miserably at temptation.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 20, 2022)

Bronze age

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 20, 2022)

If you get back enough you could literally start your Kingdom you know.

But that does require someone who can live without technologies and is a healthy person.

Thread was actually inspired by tv show Outlander where heroine gets sent back to past three hundred years ago (and ends up being important for many historical events).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2022)

practically, i want comfort, like in era where there is soap, toothbrush and toothpaste is a must.
so earliest, knowing it is Indonesia i would go back in time, definitely after Soekarno got deposed 70s. or 80s


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't see much point in traveling to a time where i'd have to wait for today's technology and conveniences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there is nothing i hate more than time travel
> 
> time travel books, time travel shows, time travel anything.
> 
> ...


time travel to prevent that movie! 
j/k


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 20, 2022)

Aye yeah. Imagine dying from an infected cut on your finger. Eff that.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2022)

the time when bitcoin was new and cheap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2022)

just too add
what i would do? idk prolly surviving, i doubt i can get rich

this thought experiment for me is about, if i have to (forced) to be time traveled permanently

sorry for boomer answer, but i wouldnt trade my family (wife and daughter) with anything in the past. and i dont want them to go the past, knowing it would mostlikely worse than our life now. lol


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 20, 2022)

Imagine being able to travel freely back and forth though. That would be sick. Even if its just one time period.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 20, 2022)

wibisana said:


> i doubt i can get rich


Assuming the thread has you (re-)living the very same timeline from the 70s,

You gonna have information on who wins every boxing match from muhammad ali v. joe frazier 1 all the way to anthony joshua v. oleksander usyk, or every winners/finalist/semifinalists of fifa world cup and uefa, motogp/f1 winners, every golf/tennis grand slam champions etc. Always bet yo' house, and you ain't ever losing it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2022)

Schneider said:


> Assuming the thread has you (re-)living the very same timeline from the 70s,
> 
> You gonna have information on who wins every boxing match from muhammad ali v. joe frazier 1 all the way to anthony joshua v. oleksander usyk, or every winners/finalist/semifinalists of fifa world cup and uefa, motogp/f1 winners, every golf/tennis grand slam champions etc. Always bet yo' house, and you ain't ever losing it


1st my money will be useless because we have different money back then, i dont have gold/jewelry, how can i bet my house? like the house isnt gonna time travel. if i go back i  time, my house will still get occupied maybe by my dad or someone, like they wont believe i am their future sons. if i confront/meet them tell shits, it would risk i am getting disappear. you know like back to the future shit.

2. there is no guarantee that history is re-life/re-run itself as we know it. i mean we introduce/add ourself  as part of new equation. maybe it will have butterfly effect. maybe if we go to the past, Ali/Tyson wont even get their Belts, things like that.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 21, 2022)

May 2021 

If not, then Ancient fucking Sparta or Rome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 21, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> May 2021
> 
> If not, then Ancient fucking Sparta or Rome.


What happened in May 2021?


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 21, 2022)

Amol said:


> What happened in May 2021?



The potential for greatness


----------



## wibisana (Feb 21, 2022)

to think about it, if we go to the past we could bring the rona with us (as carrier or something). like how Native american got exposed to desease they dont have fron European.

depend how far we travel back, it could definitely be devastating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 21, 2022)

A king 100 years ago doesn't have the quality of life the average westerner has today. So going back and using future knowledge to rule the world really wouldn't be as good as it seems. So I'd go back to year before I was born. Invest in stocks that I know win and such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 21, 2022)

When my mom and all my grandparents were still alive, for just one weekend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2022)

I wouldn't mind going 200 years into the future to see what's up.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 22, 2022)

probably the 60s so I could link up with the blacc panthers and really sticc it to whitey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm thinking like Shanks here - it's all about the lottery tickets. 

I wouldn't go back any further than necessary. I would research the largest payouts in history, take every cent I have, a suitcase with couple computers, redundant memory, and hardcopies of important information for investments. Goals - get rich and stay that way. I have no problem continuously adding to the pile in every conceivable way. I don't think I would ever run out of ways to spend it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I'm thinking like Shanks here - it's all about the lottery tickets.
> 
> I wouldn't go back any further than necessary. I would research the largest payouts in history, take every cent I have, a suitcase with couple computers, redundant memory, and hardcopies of important information for investments. Goals - get rich and stay that way. I have no problem continuously adding to the pile in every conceivable way. I don't think I would ever run out of ways to spend it.


Wouldn't things like the lottery only work the first few times? The times after that the payout might change as well a the lottery numbers because of slight variations to the randomizing thingy. If you won the lottery twice for example, there'll be an investigation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> Wouldn't things like the lottery only work the first few times? The times after that the payout might change as well a the lottery numbers because of slight variations to the randomizing thingy. If you won the lottery twice for example, there'll be an investigation.



I have no idea if the winning numbers would change after the first (which would be a huge payday), but since this is the land of make believe, I'm just going to make believe.

In far as future winnings, I would make arrangements to have other people win on my behalf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> A king 100 years ago doesn't have the quality of life the average westerner has today. So going back and using future knowledge to rule the world really wouldn't be as good as it seems. So I'd go back to year before I was born. Invest in stocks that I know win and such.


This.

I'd rather be a normal person today than ultra wealthy in a past era.

The big thing is modern medicine. I'd rather grow old in the coming decades than anytime in the past.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 23, 2022)

wibisana said:


> to think about it, if we go to the past we could bring the rona with us (as carrier or something). like how Native american got exposed to desease they dont have fron European.
> 
> depend how far we travel back, it could definitely be devastating.


Not really. They had worst in history. Travel was bad, so it doesn't spread as much and they simply lockdown entire villages until the virus disappear


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2022)

wibisana said:


> to think about it, if we go to the past we could bring the rona with us (as carrier or something). like how Native american got exposed to desease they dont have fron European.
> 
> depend how far we travel back, it could definitely be devastating.


Stay away from the americas unless your going to destroy whitey pls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2022)

Babylon, 538 BC 

Bringing guns as well


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2022)

JoJo said:


> Babylon, 538 BC
> 
> Bringing guns as well


You’ll give ‘em  a reason to call it the hung gardens


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2022)

pfft said:


> You’ll give ‘em  a reason to call it the hung gardens


We'll be hanging persians 

Fang will never be born


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2022)

JoJo said:


> We'll be hanging persians
> 
> Fang will never be born


Ok JoJoxander the Great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 24, 2022)

Thinking on this practically, there isn't any time period before my birth where I would feel like I had sufficient rights or safety.

There's so much I'd love to see, but not anywhere I'd want to live.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2022)

1) So in which time you would travel?
Carboniferous
2) Why that time specifically?
Giant bugs
3) What would your initial goal would be there when you reach in that time first?
Get giant bugs
4) What would your final goal would be ?
Survive getting giant bugs
5) What things you will take from present to past with you (remeber you can only take things that you can physically carry on your person)?
Bait

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Mar 29, 2022)

I will choose 2 timelines.

The first one , I would like to travel *4,4 Million years ago* so I can see *Ardipithecus Ramidus.*
That would be cool. Very nice to stalk such exotic prehistoric ancestors. It's really important because I want to find out how we started as humans and more accurately how we started to resemble humans. Cause Ardipithecus Ramidus is the first primate that showed bipedalism , as far as we know that is. And I would really like to observe how those living beings live their life with other animals (prey , predators , other relationships) how they mate with each other , how they react if I stare at them, how they communicate with their own kind and how they communicate with other animals etc.




The second one , I would go back is *70 Million years ago* , in the Jurassic period. But I would NOT go back_ so much _for Dinosaurs. Of course it would be great to observe them (as long as they don't eat me) But the reason I REALLY want to go back 70 Million years ago , is for a particular kind of Pterosaur , which is called *Quetzacoatlus Northropi*. And as far as we know this living being could grew taller than a Girafee at easily over 5 meters in height alone and with a wing span of anywhere from 10 to 15 meters , the size of small airplane.
I really like to witness how Quetzacoatlus Northropi flew in the air and how he was competing with Dinosaurs. Some people believe he was a scavenger. Others believe that this bird due to the massive size could not fly and it lived it's life in cliffs. While others suggested that this magnificent creature actually had insanely strong legs which allowed to first jump really high in the sky and then fly. I would also like to see how they mate. And generally just thinking about staring a Quetzacoatlus Northropi flying in the sky while the sun rises , just gives me a boner. Not a literal boner of course , but , you get it....

So those are the 2 timelines that I would like to go back....


----------

